# Katies on POF lol



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

was browsing profiles earlier on and saw someone i thought looked familiar! called them up on it and got blocked

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?s=1&profile_id=55495270


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Didn't she just get married or am i thinking of someone else??


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

inb4thesh1tstorm


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

In before UKM gets burnt to the ground.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

@Lorian :thumb:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

POF has loads of FAKE profiles, so lets not jump to any conclusions lads...

Her name is @Katy


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like someone is using her pictures.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Beth?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh someones nicked her pics to create a fake pro is what am guessing


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Some sad cnuts out there


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

In


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

In


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

either that or lorians been a badboy :laugh:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> In


Beat me damn it lol


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Ut oh


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

@Katy someone's using your pictures


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

living life on the edge :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Could be fun, someone add her


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Why do people make fake profiles? For sick kicks?


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

Never understood why anyone would make a fake profile. Bit sad if you ask me!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Pretty sure I sent a pic of my wang to a guy on there.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Could be fun, someone add her


Almost tempted to sign up now!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

seems legit


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ha ha. Oh dear...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i dont get the fake pros either. gotta be some lonely folk doing it


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Take it as a compliment @Katy !


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Solved.

It's Dr Snot crusing for cock as nobody PMd him for sexual repressed encounters!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Omg that is just so ridiculous. What's the point?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Got to remember, people site banned get viscous. probably a banned member being a weird cúnt.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Make up another fake profile of some super stud and get chatting! and post up what they said on here! 'let's get 'em!' ! lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Some of the details are correct and given the pictures used, it has most likely been made by someone from here. But some details are very wrong. As much as I'd love to play games, I can confirm that the profile is fake. Firstly, I don't write in the manner that the 'about' bit is written and I am now very happily married


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Katy said:


> Some of the details are correct and given the pictures used, it has most likely been made by someone from here. But some details are very wrong. As much as I'd love to play games, I can confirm that the profile is fake. Firstly, I don't write in the manner that the 'about' bit is written and I am now very happily married


I also thought the about bit was poorly constructed, was almost enough to put me off messaging you......almost.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

gummyp said:


> Got to remember, people site banned get viscous. probably a banned member being a weird cúnt.


99.9% sure it's some weird bloke...getting off on other guy's telling him he's got a gorgeous ass!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for the heads up guys...I'll ask POF to take it down. Those pictures can actually only be seen by registered members so definitely a UK-Member....bit of an odd thing to do tbh!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> 99.9% sure it's some weird bloke...getting off on other guy's telling him he's got a gorgeous ass!


someone make a profile and ask the person are they into guys who do CP. Its probably gymgym in disguise


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

guessing its someone from bristol aswell


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bashy said:


> I also thought the about bit was poorly constructed, was almost enough to put me off messaging you......almost.


Ha ha!


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Come on then all the lads here who are on POF, there are a few threads about this so guessing quite a few. Get messaging and flirting with 'her' and see what becomes of it. Post any feedback up. An ex member....this could be comedy gold


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Katy said:


> Thank you for the heads up guys...I'll ask POF to take it down. Those pictures can actually only be seen by registered members so definitely a UK-Member....bit of an odd thing to do tbh!


Or do that.....yes your idea sounds a bit more sensible lol...shame though, could have been fun!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

asc said:


> Come on then all the lads here who are on POF, there are a few threads about this so guessing quite a few. Get messaging and flirting with 'her' and see what becomes of it. Post any feedback up. An ex member....this could be comedy gold


Ooo, I like this idea....


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm on it.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

asc said:


> Come on then all the lads here who are on POF, there are a few threads about this so guessing quite a few. Get messaging and flirting with 'her' and see what becomes of it. Post any feedback up. An ex member....this could be comedy gold


 what ever gave you that idea (it's okay I wont tell anyone :laugh


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Imitation is the greatest form of flattery. 

Whoever set the shill account up on POF is almost certainly reading this thread :bounce:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Imitation is the greatest form of flattery.
> 
> Whoever set the shill account up on POF is almost certainly reading this thread :bounce:


Yes, that had occurred to me...its obviously been made by a UK-M member so they'll see this thread. I'll just request to have it deleted.


----------



## D1amond (Mar 27, 2013)

I had a fake profile of me made on Facebook before, nightmare !

Not only did they message loads of undesirable young girls asking to meet up and "have film nights" they also wrote on some extremely well known and psychotic lad's Walls - clearly to get me a good kicking lol!

Facebook took forever to remove it, luckily most people understood as I sent them a quick message!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Katy said:


> Ha ha. Oh dear...


I don't even think that's you anyway is it?

Edit: just seen the previous page


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Katy said:


> Thank you for the heads up guys...I'll ask POF to take it down. Those pictures can actually only be seen by registered members so definitely a UK-Member....bit of an odd thing to do tbh!


It's a mean thing to do!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

'Hey

not sure what to write here. Just recentily become single as the dik head of otger half cheated on me

If u want know anything just ask'

I want to ask you something, do you not have a Spell Check on your computer?


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Ygm


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well whoever it is just received a pic of my wedding tackle in their inbox. Standard.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Edinburgh said:


> I don't even think that's you anyway is it?
> 
> Edit: just seen the previous page


The pictures are definitely mine...one is quite old though so the profile must have been made a while ago.



Skye666 said:


> It's a mean thing to do!!


I'm not even sure if its mean...just odd! I find it hard to comprehend that someone has actually spent their time copying my pictures and writing that up! What did they hope to achieve?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

If someones used your pics to create their own prof and attract men, thats one hell of a compliment


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Katy said:


> The pictures are definitely mine...one is quite old though so the profile must have been made a while ago.
> 
> I'm not even sure if its mean...just odd! I find it hard to comprehend that someone has actually spent their time copying my pictures and writing that up! What did they hope to achieve?


Inbox of c*ck!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Just shows you the type of f*ckwits the internet attracts


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Katy said:


> I'm not even sure if its mean...just odd! I find it hard to comprehend that someone has actually spent their time copying my pictures and writing that up! What did they hope to achieve?


This is what I was thinking. It's not as if they can actually meet up with any of the men!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

That is just plain weird. What ells will these people do with your pics.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I wonder how many other UK-M ladies have had profiles made for them. It's creepy as fcuk, tbh.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

godspeed said:


> Inbox of c*ck!


Ah, perhaps


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You guys didn't know? That's how ewen catches his prey


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

I take it you are able to attach pictures in private messages on pof?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

:lol:

It's a regular thing on there


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Thought I was about to witness the shortest ukm wedding ever.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sad fcukwits!!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Either there are some fvcked up cvnts or she actually made it, who knows? Guess what...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good grief! What a nutter....


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

total nutter!

P.O.F - Plenty Of Fvckups


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

It is a type of identity fraud and im sure the culprit weather he/she made it for their own amusement or malice will be reading this thread..argh this place is full of liars, trolls and inconsiderate idiots


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

Thats too bad!! Ive been on the receiving end of one of these scams!

Its probably a Nigerian Women/man in an office in Africa, my husband passed away suddenly of a heart attack a year & a half ago, he was only 44 years of age which was an horrific time for me, one of the reasons I decided to get back into Weights and training.

A Nigeria scammer found me on Facebook, stupid me I changed my profile to widow when my husband died, they traced the death through the internet then started to bombard me with emails & phone calls late at night, to be honest it started to get a bit frightening, kept saying in broken English using a voice dub machine they needed money for an orphanage etc, in the end I had to change all my home/mob telephone numbers & email address.

When I rang 02 to change my mobile number they said that they had been getting a lot of this, I also looked online and its a really bad scam in America.

Im sorry for Katie if someone has stolen her Pictures, best to report it to POF/facebook straight away x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> I wonder how many other UK-M ladies have had profiles made for them. It's creepy as fcuk, tbh.


Iv been and checked already!! Iv taken my pics off here too which is rubbish coz I wanted to do progress pics...this world full of messed up freaks


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Traceytrouble said:


> Thats too bad!! Ive been on the receiving end of one of these scams!
> 
> Its probably a Nigerian Women/man in an office in Africa, my husband passed away suddenly of a heart attack a year & a half ago, he was only 44 years of age which was an horrific time for me, one of the reasons I decided to get back into Weights and training.
> 
> ...


Plenty ways of blocking said people, you can get phone apps that'll block any chosen number, or block all incoming calls/texts with a withheld number.

As for nigerians, have a giggle at this site.

http://forum.419eater.com/forum/album.php


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think the person who did this needs more than a ban!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not making accusations but the Sherlock Holmes in me is screaming a certain Op of a recent thread involving a single friend.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm not making accusations but the Sherlock Holmes in me is screaming a certain Op of a recent thread involving a single friend.


Sooo you are making an accusation then lol.

I don't think it's her. BD is a bit nutty but she's not nasty.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Iv been and checked already!! Iv taken my pics off here too which is rubbish coz I wanted to do progress pics...this world full of messed up freaks


I'm not going to let it put me off. My progress pics keep me going and helps me see how my hard work is paying off. You'll miss out on that if you let it put you off but I can understand your apprehension. This is the risk of sharing pics on the internet....anyone can copy and Photoshop them.

To be fair, I don't really care that those pics are used. If I didn't want them seen I wouldn't post then on here. My only concern is why they were used....hopefully not to lure innocent people into something unpleasant.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OK, if reported it via an email, but could someone...someone very kind and helpful....who is a member please use the 'report' button and report it as fake? I can't see that option because I'm not a member.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Done


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I done it off my mates profile too. Pretty sad like!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Done





beefdinner said:


> I done it off my mates profile too. Pretty sad like!


Thank you  I kind of wish I could know how well my pictures did at pulling! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Katy said:


> Thank you  I kind of wish I could know how well my pictures did at pulling! :lol:


Haha I'm sure 'you' caught plenty of fish :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Some sad people in this world, this is some catfish kinda sh1t


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Katy said:


> OK, if reported it via an email, but could someone...someone very kind and helpful....who is a member please use the 'report' button and report it as fake? I can't see that option because I'm not a member.


Course you're not Katy...I believe you!! :whistling:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I think this answers a previous post on the forum last week asking why do people hide their faces on their profile pics etc.

Katie, I assume you have all the users IP addresses on this forum so you might be able to get an idea of who did it. I have been told, but am no coding wizard that if you right mouse click the page and then click "view page source". Copy the source address and paste it into a Hacker programme, then it might give you the original IP addy.

Not sure how true this is, but was told that it can be done on another social media site for viewing locked profiles.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@dt36

What sort of hacker programme might someone use?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

dt36 said:


> I think this answers a previous post on the forum last week asking why do people hide their faces on their profile pics etc.
> 
> Katie, I assume you have all the users IP addresses on this forum so you might be able to get an idea of who did it. I have been told, but am no coding wizard that if you right mouse click the page and then click "view page source". Copy the source address and paste it into a Hacker programme, then it might give you the original IP addy.
> 
> Not sure how true this is, but was told that it can be done on another social media site for viewing locked profiles.


Ooh @Katy try this


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

That won't work!! Pof protect all there members from picture information sharing for obvious reasons like crazy stalkers! No way oh knowing who's done it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

godspeed said:


> That won't work!! Pof protect all there members from picture information sharing for obvious reasons like crazy stalkers! No way oh knowing who's done it!


Spoilsport!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

There might be one way to find out...I'll see.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Katy said:


> There might be one way to find out...I'll see.


If you have any luck make sure to post your findings here so that we can laugh and point :thumb:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Katy said:


> Thank you  I kind of wish I could know how well my pictures did at pulling! :lol:


My thoughts are that it's a member that's been banned or peed off for some reason or one that has repressed homosexual tendencies and wants to trick lads into sharing some pics.

I can't see it being a female because even the profiles with no pictures get countless messages and even really ropey looking birds can get messages on pof.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Like I said, I am no computer coding wizz, so can't really answer any in depth questions on this. However, start by looking at this link. I would assume that it might work the same way:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

Just took my face off here & just left my bikini body pics - thats enough to stop anyone wanting to pinch my pics :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

There's a site called tineye reverse image search that let's you upload a picture and it scans the Internet to see if it's been ripped from any site. If it's a genuine picture it comes back with no files found and it says it's a jpeg image.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> My thoughts are that it's a member that's been banned or peed off for some reason or one that has repressed homosexual tendencies and wants to trick lads into sharing some pics.
> 
> I can't see it being a female because even the profiles with no pictures get countless messages and even really ropey looking birds can get messages on pof.


It can't be a banned member as only active members have access to katys pics...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> It can't be a banned member as only active members have access to katys pics...


I was thinking that but then it wouldn't surprise me if some perv had saved the images prior to being banned...


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> It can't be a banned member as only active members have access to katys pics...


Gotta be someone that wants to get some pics of guys or speak to men in a sexual way. Some weird fish around.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Gotta be someone that wants to get some pics of guys or speak to men in a sexual way. Some weird fish around.


Like The L Man?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> It can't be a banned member as only active members have access to katys pics...


could just re-reg to get the pics though.

Look how many times some comeback like that guy who said stuff about PsCarb's wife and Dltv's sister.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy, once you've informed and proved to pof that its identity theft. Request the IP address, which they record, should be easy from there.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Katy, once you've informed and proved to pof that its identity theft. Request the IP address, which they record, should be easy from there.


I have done  Stating that it's identity fraud and would be in the best interests of our forum to remove a member who has stolen images...doubt anything will come of it though!

I'm more miffed that I've made progress since those pics! And I am far more eloquent than that profile gives me credit for! :laugh: And if I was overt enough to use half naked pictures to lure men in, I'd be more provocative in the images than just standing there for the purpose of demonstrating improved definition from fat loss and training!! :lol:

Oh dear...was a giggle at least.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Unless it's a set up, I think I've found the culprit.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Katy said:


> Unless it's a set up, I think I've found the culprit.


Name and shame Katy.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> Unless it's a set up, I think I've found the culprit.


Interesting who the typos show up isn't it! I do hope the ip confirms it. Have you ever used your ban hammer?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Name and shame Katy.


I don't have ip/email evidence yet (I therefore don't feel comfortable naming and shaming) but I am confident I now who it is after some investigating. And it all fits together. I at least now feel a bit better knowing who it was. Just can't prove it yet.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Interesting who the typos show up isn't it! I do hope the ip confirms it. Have you ever used your ban hammer?


Of course I've used my ban hammer! :laugh: Lost count of how many people I've banned...but I always have to have good reason...my suspisions aren't sufficient.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Katy said:


> I don't have ip/email evidence yet (I therefore don't feel comfortable naming and shaming) but I am confident I now who it is after some investigating. And it all fits together. I at least now feel a bit better knowing who it was. Just can't prove it yet.


Lets have a game of Guess Who?

Is it a man??


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Katy said:


> I don't have ip/email evidence yet (I therefore don't feel comfortable naming and shaming) but I am confident I now who it is after some investigating. And it all fits together. I at least now feel a bit better knowing who it was. Just can't prove it yet.


If you ever get proof, do name and shame, the little fvcker deserves no annomnity(sp)


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh I'm 26 and in Bristol, if I could be ****d to join I'd message them to see who turned up.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Katy said:


> I don't have ip/email evidence yet (I therefore don't feel comfortable naming and shaming) but I am confident I now who it is after some investigating. And it all fits together. I at least now feel a bit better knowing who it was. Just can't prove it yet.


Once proved can you then name and shame?

Was I right in thinking it's a bloke at least?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> Of course I've used my ban hammer! :laugh: Lost count of how many people I've banned...but I always have to have good reason...my suspisions aren't sufficient.


Lol, thought you might be a female hacksii


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Lets have a game of Guess Who?
> 
> Is it a man??


Hmmm, that would be very debatable


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Hmmm, that would be very debatable


Hahahahahaha,dont know why but one name came straight to mind when you said that.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Lol, thought you might be a female hacksii


Ha ha, no. I can be pretty cold, stern and assertive when needed


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I don't like naming and shaming people. I'd rather just calmly and quietly ban them. Otherwise it feels like putting food out there for a bunch of piranhas to pounce on in a frenzy which I see enough of on here, and it's not very pleasant.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> Ha ha, no. I can be pretty cold, stern and assertive when needed


I do find that hard to believe, I reckon a 10 minute sulk then lorian would have you out of it


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Katy said:


> I don't like naming and shaming people. I'd rather just calmly and quietly ban them. Otherwise it feels like putting food out there for a bunch of piranhas to pounce on in a frenzy which I see enough of on here, and it's not very pleasant.


Just pm me then. I'm more of a Barracuda and like working alone. :tongue:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> I do find that hard to believe, I reckon a 10 minute sulk then lorian would have you out of it


I don't really sulk tbh. I can be demanding though. He has often said 'god I'd hate to be employed by you...you'd be scary!'. :laugh:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Katy said:


> I don't like naming and shaming people. I'd rather just calmly and quietly ban them. Otherwise it feels like putting food out there for a bunch of piranhas to pounce on in a frenzy which I see enough of on here, and it's not very pleasant.


Fair enough, being the bigger person is always the better thing to do, may not be the most satisfying but on a personal evolutionary karmic level its for the best.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Katy said:


> I don't like naming and shaming people. I'd rather just calmly and quietly ban them. Otherwise it feels like putting food out there for a bunch of piranhas to pounce on in a frenzy which I see enough of on here, and it's not very pleasant.


Yeah but to be fair stealing your pictures and putting them on a dating site where any of your friends could see, rumours could start and all sorts, especially as you're newly married.

I'd kick right off and I'd name them.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Chaps keep your eyes peeled for any bans that happen today.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Yeah but to be fair stealing your pictures and putting them on a dating site where any of your friends could see, rumours could start and all sorts, especially as you're newly married.
> 
> I'd kick right off and I'd name them.


Mmm, yes it was an unpleasant and inconsiderate thing to do but I wouldn't want to be equally as unpleasant. I'm opposed to the 'eye for an eye' philosophy.

Also, my friends know me well enough to figure out it's a fake. The only real issue it could have posed was in business; it's not the most professional thing to be associated with!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> Mmm, yes it was an unpleasant and inconsiderate thing to do but I wouldn't want to be equally as unpleasant. I'm opposed to the 'eye for an eye' philosophy.


See you're too nice sometimes it's over the top, but IMO somebody like this deserves it!

But it's your information to do what you want with, I do admire your lack of need for revenge, but, especially for this loser, I would want it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> See you're too nice sometimes it's over the top, but IMO somebody like this deserves it!
> 
> But it's your information to do what you want with, I do admire your lack of need for revenge, but, especially for this loser, I would want it.


Well, if someone is that sad and inconsiderate, they'll receive their own punishment in life...probably by not having any friends for starters!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Traceytrouble said:


> Just took my face off here & just left my bikini body pics - thats enough to stop anyone wanting to pinch my pics :lol:


Yh I took all mine off too.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> I don't have ip/email evidence yet (I therefore don't feel comfortable naming and shaming) but I am confident I now who it is after some investigating. And it all fits together. I at least now feel a bit better knowing who it was. Just can't prove it yet.


Ok, I admit it - it was me. What can I say, I was bored, a little drunk and high - I set it up last weekend when doing my usual 'saturday is dressing in drag day', and I just wanted to be you!

So sorry!

:lol:

In all seriousness though whoever did this is clearly a bit retarded, and doesn't deserve too much hate - what they need is the number of a good psychologist, and also a life coach to teach them how to get a life.

Take it as a twisted compliment from someone with personality and social problems. Public naming and shaming though is a good idea. I wouldn't normally say there's a need for that when someone does something idiotic, but in this case I think they've kind of asked for it.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Interesting who the typos show up isn't it! I do hope the ip confirms it. Have you ever used your ban hammer?


Yeah that typo has stood out a little when you Google search uk-muscle


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> Well, if someone is that sad and inconsiderate, they'll receive their own punishment in life...probably by not having any friends for starters!!!


Guessing you're right and he's already in that place, which is why he's adopted you. It is a weird psycho killer backhanded compliment I guess.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

dtlv said:


> In all seriousness though whoever did this is clearly a bit retarded, and doesn't deserve too much hate - what they need is the number of a good psychologist, and also a life coach to teach them how to get a life.


I reckon they need to start learning how to string a sentence together, their tenses and how to spell.



POF said:


> Hey
> 
> not sure what to write here. Just recentily become single as the dik head of otger half cheated on me
> 
> ...


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

gummyp said:


> Yeah that typo has stood out a little when you Google search uk-muscle


Hahahahahaha, jealousy perhaps???


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

It's still there why haven't pof taken it down yet? Who spells recentily like that? They should be named for their poor spelling.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> It's still there why haven't pof taken it down yet? Who spells recentily like that? They should be named for their poor spelling.


Chuck it into a search on here, other than this thread its only been used once so could just be coincidence. Not really hard evidence


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@dtlv

Damn!! When you mentioned 'dressing in drag' I got quite excited...thought I might pull a mod!! :lol:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

gummyp said:


> Yeah that typo has stood out a little when you Google search uk-muscle


Dunno mate. I don't see what can be gained from it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Ok, I admit it - it was me. What can I say, I was bored, a little drunk and high - I set it up last weekend when doing my usual 'saturday is dressing in drag day', and I just wanted to be you!
> 
> So sorry!
> 
> ...


Ha ha...ah your 'dressing in drag days'...I like those 

I think that social and personality issues could be underlying this and so I don't want them to be attacked.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...ah your 'dressing in drag days'...I like those
> 
> I think that social and personality issues could be underlying this and so I don't want them to be attacked.


Is saturday today so just slipping on something frilly and lacy right now. :thumbup1: :laugh:

I think you are probably right not to name and shame actually... more than likely they're just a bit lonely and odd and use social media to set up fake profiles for attention - the use of your pics might not be a personal thing at all, they simply used them because they think you look good.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Is saturday today so just slipping on something frilly and lacy right now. :thumbup1: :laugh:
> 
> I think you are probably right not to name and shame actually... more than likely they're just a bit lonely and odd and use social media to set up fake profiles for attention - the use of your pics might *not be a personal thing at all*, they simply used them because they think you look good.


Yeh right


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree about the POF business it comes across as a schoolboy wheeze that really isn't that amusing.

Wonder if the same person would dare put a whoopee cushion under Milky's seat? Same sort of daft idea.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

But isn't the whole point of having attention is so people say things about yourself? Like if I posted a picture of my bum and a few people said it was tidy that would make me feel nice and stop me eating lard.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> But isn't the whole point of having attention is so people say things about yourself? Like if I posted a picture of my bum and a few people said it was tidy that would make me feel nice and stop me eating lard.


Cant help but feel this post is missing something. :whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Is saturday today so just slipping on something frilly and lacy right now. :thumbup1: :laugh:
> 
> I think you are probably right not to name and shame actually... more than likely they're just a bit lonely and odd and use social media to set up fake profiles for attention - the use of your pics might not be a personal thing at all, they simply used them because they think you look good.


Pics? :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> But isn't the whole point of having attention is so people say things about yourself? Like if I posted a picture of my bum and a few people said it was tidy that would make me feel nice and stop me eating lard.


I think if someone really is after attention and their self esteem is a bit low they'll use anything to get some attention, either true things about them or fiction - all they want is attention as the end result.

Judging by the number of people who get caught out lying about themselves on this forum alone I think it's a pretty common thing that quite a few people do.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Pics? :whistling:


Just working on my new fake POF profile since the old one was busted. Will put them on there and link you when done :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> But isn't the whole point of having attention is so people say things about yourself? Like if I posted a picture of my bum and a few people said it was tidy that would make me feel nice and stop me eating lard.


But is it?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> But is it?












You tell me?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

That's some wagon you're dragging!


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

.Za

Edit: woops posting on tapatalk in my packet!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

theres only 1 nutter, from bristol, that had sh!t spelling and was banned from here some time back that i can think of :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Johnylee or scoobs?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Johnylee or scoobs?


You don't seriously think that jl would have the ability to type all that and access Katy's recent pics! Not seen scoobs for ages.

I quite miss johnny lee, he'd seem quite normal now the psych ward has joined up.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> You don't seriously think that jl would have the ability to type all that and access Katy's recent pics! Not seen scoobs for ages.


He's been banned :whistling:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Kimball said:


> You don't seriously think that jl would have the ability to type all that and access Katy's recent pics! Not seen scoobs for ages.


Come to think of it JL is too busy getting his scrap money..scoobs been awol for a while and hes from that area plus he used to sniff around katy's threads on the regs if im wrong sorry scoobs

I doubt im wrong


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Come to think of it JL is too busy getting his scrap money..scoobs been awol for a while and hes from that area plus he used to sniff around katy's threads on the regs if im wrong sorry scoobs
> 
> I doubt im wrong


Read above post


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Read above post


Scoobs aint banned


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lxm.... Wow how are you all so dumb. Of course it's him


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Scoobs aint banned












Sorry what?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Sorry what?


If thats the case wouldnt it say banned under his username?.while using tapatalk ive seen posts that were apparently posted on uk m back in 1970


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> If thats the case wouldnt it say banned under his username?.while using tapatalk ive seen posts that were apparently posted on uk m back in 1970


It would yes you're right. I wonder why it's saying banned on mine then? Hey ho


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> It would yes you're right. I wonder why it's saying banned on mine then? Hey ho


Shows as banned on my tapatalk but not on my laptop. Strange.

Must be Illuminati!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

He was banned and unbanned a fair few times


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Lxm.... Wow how are you all so dumb. Of course it's him


It's not LXM


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i was thinking that mark guy


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Lxm.... Wow how are you all so dumb. Of course it's him


It isn't @lxm he's a decent bloke.

Bet it's JL...I do miss him, it cracked me up when in his last few days on here his avi was a pic of jesus. Clever man though.

Did anyone ever find out what happened to Frank Danger Maus, or why exactly Aus left?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Lxm.... Wow how are you all so dumb. Of course it's him


Sorry, and you are ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

lxm said:


> Sorry, and you are ?


Someone who uses his right hand too much I expect!

Go out last night?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

lxm said:


> Sorry, and you are ?


Your mums bit on the side


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Someone who uses his right hand too much I expect!
> 
> Go out last night?


Nah - I stayed in, taking POV pics which are soon to be published in the MA :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Your mums bit on the side


Err can't be mate as I'm LXM's pater!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Your mums bit on the side


Well 100% certain your wrong on who it is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Couldnt make it past 1 st page, so wtf if pof :confused1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It appears to have been taken down now. So yay! Thank you everyone for alerting me and for those who reported it 

Please don't guess who it was...it will only serve to result in innocent members being falesly accused.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fake Katy guy is now masturbating furiously over the amount of muscled men showing up in his 'viewed me, :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Moved my lazy finger and saw the site, ok if you single I suppose :tongue:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I think everyone on this board wants to know who the culprit is, apart from the culprit himself/herself obviously


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> I think everyone on this board wants to know who the culprit is, apart from the culprit himself/herself obviously


What you sayin , some saddo posted pics of someone else and made a profile.... to much time on some peoples hands :thumbdown:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> What you sayin , some saddo posted pics of someone else and made a profile.... to much time on some peoples hands :thumbdown:


is that a dig?


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

tkd67 said:


> What you sayin , some saddo posted pics of someone else and made a profile.... to much time on some peoples hands :thumbdown:


The devil will find work for idle hands to do... I always thought it meant masturbating not making fake profiles!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Dunno dont know what the problem is ..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, with this little matter being concluded with the profile being taken down and me learning a valuable lesson (and perhaps others) I'm closing the thread. Otherwise it'll just end up consisting of false accusations and random whittling posts...which has already begun...

Thanks all 

I hope that people aren't deterred from posting progress pictures. I'm not going to stop; they've been invaluable to me in demonstrating what is and isn't working, when I need to become more strict with my diet and training and to encourge me to keep going when I'm feeling demotivated. Just last week I thought 'what's the point? This isn't working...I'm not going to make any progress'. But then looking back over my photos documenting the past 8 months I have actual proof that it has been working...which sorted my motivation out  I might just be more careful to hide my face in pics and be far more wary of members and people on the internet in general.


----------

